
Notify by Facebook is a Hooks clone? - kozkozkoz
http://novobrief.com/hooks-app-notifications/
======
kozkozkoz
Hooks is doing the same for 1 year now and already has 300K+ happy users, more
topics and sending almost 2M notifications a day to happy users.

Actually we are very happy here at Hooks to welcome Facebook in the real-time
notification era. Now it's going to get much more attention so it's good for
us.

What do you think?

~~~
espinchi
Well, depending on how optimistic you wake up, this is either a disaster or
pretty good news for Hooks :)

